# Flash Drive Won't Delete Files!



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok I just bought a darn flash drive and i put some music files on it to put on another computer and now it won't let me delete any of the damn files and won't copy them to the other computer. 

I believe it keeps telling me ONE of the damn song files (that plays fine in my itunes btw) is "corrupt"....

I'm not even sure what information to give u on the device. 

removable disk (F
Generic Flash Disk USB Device

Whenever I try to delete Folder "***" it says "Error Deleting File or Folder Cannot remove folder ***: The Directory is not empty"

I don't even know where this folder came from I renamed it but certainly didn't make it and it has a bunch of weird looking files in it... It's taking up almost half the flash drive.

It also won't let me delete folder "The Used", and gives me the same error msg. All that folder has in it are the two radiohead songs that when i delete keep coming back up on the folder.....

Same with another folder, same songs in it won't delete. same error.... you get the idea right? *** man....

any help anybody?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried the flash drive in another PC?
Can you format the drive in Device manager?
I would guess there is some file being used or you have an infectious file.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

it does the exact same thing in other computers.


i understand the corrupt file is probally the problem but i don't know how to remove it.

how would i be about formatting the flash drive? last time i reformatted a flash drive on accident when it was in a cpu i was reformatting the hdd for the flash drive was worthless and unuseable after that since it's FAT i believe.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You should be able to format the drive in Device Manager. If that won't work try a 3rd part app like DBan or Killdisk.


----------



## tamachan (Oct 30, 2008)

No need for that, just download "Unlocker" it's easy to use, just right click the file, click unlocker then kill process or if you want to delete it, change it delete in the drop down menu.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

ok.... thanks for the help guys. i tried using that unlocker program, but when i right clicked the folders it didn't have the option you said would be available.

so i assumed it was because i didn't reboot the computer after i installed. so i rebooted WITH the flash drive in. and well. i think windows took care of it, just have no idea how... it said a disc needs to be checked for consistency or w/e, and when i opened the flash drive when it was done, all the folders turned into like 3kb files and were all deleteable and this boot log was in there.

problem solved, but i'm not sure how?... anyone know what just happened?

EDIT UPDATE: I was able to remove the files, but the drive was still half full when i checked it's properties. so I right click "format disc" like you said and now it's all good. 

BOOTEX:

Checking file system on F:
The type of the file system is FAT.


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
Volume Serial Number is 53EB-C40D
Unrecoverable error in folder \The Used.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \Simon and Garfunkel.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \Ben Prestage.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \The Essential.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \Bob Dylan.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \***.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \Radiohead.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes
1208647680 bytes in 143 recovered files.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

2117828608 bytes total disk space.
32768 bytes in 1 folders.
1941995520 bytes in 151 files.
175800320 bytes available on disk.

32768 bytes in each allocation unit.
64631 total allocation units on disk.
5365 allocation units available on disk.


----------

